# Londrina vista do celular...



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Imagens de Londrina captada do meu aparelho celular. A qualidade não é a mesma da máquina fotográfica, mas ficaram legais também. Destaques, Av Paraná, Centro, Av Maringá, Rua João XXIII, Av Inglaterra, Av Europa, etc... São lugares que passei, e tirei umas fotinhos de oportunidade.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

lindíssimas imagens de Londrina...


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Belas imagens da nossa cidade Douglas, onde fica esta ciclovia ? não estou reconhecendo o lugar !


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Ótimas imagens, bela cidade!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

zolin said:


> lindíssimas imagens de Londrina...


Obrigado zolin....


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Belas imagens da nossa cidade Douglas, onde fica esta ciclovia ? não estou reconhecendo o lugar !


Obrigado Sidnei... Então, a ciclovia fica na Av Europa, no Piza...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

jguima said:


> Ótimas imagens, bela cidade!


Obrigado jguima ....


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

famosa cachoeira do Parque Arthur Thomas...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------

